# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Tarih >  Bilge Kül Kadir Han'ın Hayatı

## ceyda

Bilge Kül Kadir Han adına destan yazılmış bir Türk Hanıdır. Aynı zaman da adına Yüce peygamberimiz Hz. Muhammed s.a.v tarafından dua edilmiştir. Peygamberimiz Miraca çıktığı gece orada bütün peygamberleri görmüştür yanlız birisini tanıyamamıştır. Bu kişiyi Cebraile sorar ve Cebrail şöyle der: Bu peygamber değildir. Bu sizin vefatınızdan 3 yüzyıl sonra dünyaya gelecek olan bir ruhtur. Türkistandan müslümanlığı yayacak olan bu ruh Abdul Kerim Satuk Buğra Han adını alacaktır. Abulkerim Satuk Buğra Han,Bilge Kül Kadir Han ve Arslan Kara Han aynı imparatorun 3 farklı ismidir.

Hazar Kağanla müslümanlık dinine alışamayan Türk devletleri artık bu hükümdarında rızasıyla tamamen müslümanlığa geçişler başlamıştır. Bilge Kül Kadir Han müslümanlığa geçitikten sonra adını Satuk Buğra Han olarak değiştirmiştir.İmparatorluğunu Karluk, Çiğil, Yağma gibi Türk boylarından oluşturmuştur Bilge Han. 840 yılında Uygur Kağanlığının Kırgız Türkleri tarafından yıkılması sonucu kendi devletini oluşturmuştur Bilge Han. 893 yılında da başkenti kaşgar yapmışlardır. Karahanlı Hükümdarı islamı kabul edince Türk halkının büyük bir bölümü de bu dine yönelmiştir.

Devletin ismide Bilge Handan gelir onun diğer adı (tabi müslümanlıktan önce) Arslan Kara Handı. Böylece Karahanlılar İmparatorluğu oluştu.Bilge Han Maveraünnehir bölgesi üzerinde hakimiyet kurmak için uğraş vermiştir.Yine Bilge Han öldükten sonra iki oğlu arasında devlet paylaştırılmıştır. Bazır Arslan Han ve Oğulçak Kadir Han yönetmişlerdir Karahanlıları.

İslamın Türk devleti olarak kabulü aslında 751 yılında yapılan savaş ile Karluk Türkleri tarafından olmuştur. Lakin Bilge Han bu dini iyice genişletmiş ve yaymış ve ortaya bir Türk-İslam devleti çıkarmıştır. İslamında (bana göre yanlış olmak suretiyle) Türk kültürüne çok büyük bir etkisi olmuştur. Karahanlılar tamamen Arap abecesini yani alfabesini kabul etmişlerdir.Ribat adı verilen kervansaraylar yapılmıştır. Türk-İslam eseri olan kümbetler ilk bu dönemde görülür.



Bu dönemin güzel eserleri olarak Kaşgarlı Mahmuddan Divanı Lugatit Türk (Büyük Türkçe Sözlük) ve Yusuf Has Hacibden Kutadgu Bilig (Mutluluk Bilgisi) eserlerini görürüz.

----------

